# GERD and esophegal cancer??



## Tigger100 (Apr 20, 2000)

I have had IBS and GERD for about 4 years now. I am a nursing student and recently read about this condition in my anatomy book, and it states that prolonged GERD can cause cancer of the esophogus. Coincidently, in another class I just watched a movie about a man dying from this form of cancer. Now I'll admit that nursing school has turned me into something of a hypocondriac, but I'm still scared. Does anyone know anything about this/personal experiences? I have had the barium tests, endoscopy, ect. So I think if I had cancer they would have caught it then...but might it have developed since then? Any warning signs? My dr. already thinks I'm nuts, and ill be visiting him in 2 weeks. It's hard to talk about these fears with friends and family becuase not everyone understands the disease and they think I'm nuts!!! Thanks for any support you can provide!!!!


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi,-I read some of the warning signs would be trouble swallowing or constant pain when swallowing,and any bleeding you notice. I know people who have had gerd for 20-30 years and just keep popinantacids. Ide say additional risks would be if you smoke or drink heavy. These I believe could be bigfactors in developing cancers in the esophagus, throat, mouth, and more. Having an EGD done is probably the best test to have to check for any growths, or inflamations. Good Luck!!


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Tigger,what I have read is that if you suffer from GERD and it is not treated it can cause a condition known as Barrett's esophaegus(sp?)and Barrett's can lead to esophageal cancer. It is caused by the constant irritation of stomach acid on the lining of the esophagus which was never meant to have sulphuric acid poured into it every day, that is why it is imparitive that GERD be treated and managed.


----------

